# Safe Electrical Wiring



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Folks,

I've paraphrased a few things from a discussion on electrical safety that I gleaned from another thread. Here is a summation of that discussion by Dustymac. However, I'm sure that his is not the last word. Hopefully, he will be kind enough to add his pictures of the plugs and provide more information.

What I think I got from his post is that I should get an outlet tester. Does an "outlet tester" test for proper "ground wiring"? If the outlet tester shows that something is deficient, then I should get a GFCI? I live in 30 year old mobile home, so I don't want to be electrocuted while cleaning the tanks. 

Diana

"This converter (3-prong to 2-prong) only works to preserve the chassis grounding if the terminal ring is screwed down beneath the outlet box cover. Otherwise the grounding is lost. Manufacturers who include three-pronged plugs do so to satisfy UL safety requirements. These requirements are not oppressive and you bypass them at significant risk.

That said, theoretically you could jump the ground to the white/neutral wire and maintain ground since they both end up clamped to the same bus in the service panel, but that would absolutely necessitate all electricians wire outlet boxes correctly. Otherwise almost certain electrocution would result. Since electricians do make mistakes, electrical inspectors don't test every outlet, and GFCIs won't work unless the outlets are properly wired, everyone serious about safety should buy an outlet tester.

Then get a plug-in GFCI to protect every aquarium circuit you have if the circuit isn't already protected. It's a small price to pay for what you get in return."


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Three prong plugs are outdated. You are quite correct that bypassing one in an older system is very foolish even though the manufacturer is very legal.

At the risk of being redundant. * Do not ever totally trust any mechanical device!* It is not a question of if it will fail but when. Remember Murphy's Law. The only way to be safe when working on a tank is to unplug everything connected to it until you are done.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

This is one thing I know a little bit about, so maybe I'll take a run at it.

Option 1. Most unsafe: 
Two-pronged (ungrounded) electrical equipment.
OR
Three-pronged equipment in a not-correctly-grounded outlet
OR 
Three-pronged equipment with the ground cut off or otherwise not connected to anything.

Option 2. Slightly better:
Three-pronged (grounded) electrical equipment in a correctly grounded three-pronged outlet
OR
Three-pronged equipment in a two-pronged outlet with a simple grounding adapter (the ones with the little screw tabs that jut out) which is attached with the faceplate screw to an junction box that is correctly grounded. 

A circuit tester will tell you if your outlets are "correct". 

IMPORTANT: Proper grounding is best at protecting your house from fire-- it's not real effective at protecting *you* from electrocution. (The breakers trip too slowly and not in enough cases.)

To really protect people, you must have GFCI protection somewhere in the line:

Option 3. Best
Either two- or three-pronged equipment plugged into some kind of GFCI protection.

GFCI protection comes in several forms: 
a. Plug-in adapters that have built-in GFCI
b. Power strips that have built-in GFCI 
c. GFCI replacement wall outlets
d. GFCI Circuit breakers placed in the main breaker panel.

If you can replace your outlet then (c) is ideal, and is mandated by building codes for new kitchens and baths (since there is water nearby). I think this is the safest option since it can't be bypassed by accident or laziness. 

If you can't replace your outlet, then go for (a) or (b).

With GFCI it doesn't matter if the equipment is two- or three-wire. It will protect you from both types just as well.

Option 4: Best by Far
Unplug everything.

-ObiQuiet


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

dwalstad said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> What I think I got from his post is that I should get an outlet tester. Does an "outlet tester" test for proper "ground wiring"? If the outlet tester shows that something is deficient, then I should get a GFCI? I live in 30 year old mobile home, so I don't want to be electrocuted while cleaning the tanks.
> 
> Diana


Diana,
I agree with everything that's been said. Basically, check your outlets with a tester just to be sure. If you have a problem, get it fixed by an electrician. If you have the money and your outlet boxes aren't too small, you can have the electrician replace your outlets with Ground Fault Circuit Interrupters (GFCIs). Sometimes cramming a GFCI into an old outlet box is a real pain so ObiQuiet's options a & b are more cost effective - no electrician required.

A thirty year old trailer is probably OK. Most troubled wiring is found in additions or remodeled areas where the contractor/homeowner may not have even pulled a permit. Another place to look for bad wiring is in switched outlets. Three-way switched outlets are a challenge for many electricians.

Here's the tester pic again:








I confess, I got it from Amazon.com. They sell this tester for $3 - they aren't expensive and you can pick them up at Lowes or HD. When you're done checking your outlets, pass it around the neighborhood. You never know.

Another confession, I leave my lights plugged in while pruning. It's easier to see what I'm doing. I have complete confidence in my plug-in GFCIs. Should a light fall in the water, it's supposed to trip the GFCI in 1/40,000 of a second (or something like that). That's fast enough to prevent electrocution, or so I'm told. If for some reason you don't hear from me for a while, maybe this advice should be taken back...

Jim


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Those testers will tell you if the hot and neutral are reversed as well. Yeah, they often get reversed in switched outlets. I tend to keep my lights on while pruning too so, I keep my life insurance paid up.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

In know of course that should a non-waterproof electrical item fall into the tank while our arms are in there cleaning or pruning plants we could be toast but has anyone heard of this actually happening to anyone? And I do not mean: my uncle works with a guy who says his brother knew a guy who says he heard from a friend that it happened to his dad's co-worker back in the 70's. Anyone really know directly someone it has happened to? Or can link to a news item?


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Not sure about that guy who's brother knew..... 

Really though I (not involving my tanks or water) have been shocked by 110 and 220. Now 110 can be cute tingling feeling without water...though no. And i can't remember the first 5 minutes after the 220.  It can't hurt to install a GFCI outlet by the tank or any other water sorce for that matter.


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

rich815 said:


> Anyone really know directly someone it has happened to? Or can link to a news item?


Here's an interesting one. Not associated with aquariums, but reasonable extrapolation justifies caution on our part. Too bad the GFCI, which apparently was properly wired, didn't trip until the appliance was 3" under water. Fortunately for us most tanks are more than 3" deep! 

*DIY Home Electrocution*

Jim


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Great information everyone! 
I'm going to get one of these testers-- and see what's going on.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

rich815 said:


> In know of course that should a non-waterproof electrical item fall into the tank while our arms are in there cleaning or pruning plants we could be toast but has anyone heard of this actually happening to anyone? And I do not mean: my uncle works with a guy who says his brother knew a guy who says he heard from a friend that it happened to his dad's co-worker back in the 70's. Anyone really know directly someone it has happened to? Or can link to a news item?


I had a light fall into the tank one time, although I can't remember whether my arm was in there at the time. Neither I nor the fish was hurt. It was really strange to see the light shining out from underwater! Of course, I got it unplugged, pulled out, and allowed to dry thoroughly before I tested to see if it still worked (it did.) I think I remembered to unplug BEFORE pulling it out, but it's been a year or two, and I can't remember for sure.

The light fixture was one of those 10-gallon size ones that hold 2 screw-in light bulbs. I had compact fluorescents in it, and it was propped across the top of the tank while I was working, since you can't stick your hands in the tank with a full cover on! Since then, of course I'm more careful, and it hasn't happened again.


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

NatalieT said:


> I had a light fall into the tank one time, although I can't remember whether my arm was in there at the time. Neither I nor the fish was hurt. It was really strange to see the light shining out from underwater! Of course, I got it unplugged, pulled out, and allowed to dry thoroughly before I tested to see if it still worked (it did.) I think I remembered to unplug BEFORE pulling it out, but it's been a year or two, and I can't remember for sure.
> 
> The light fixture was one of those 10-gallon size ones that hold 2 screw-in light bulbs. I had compact fluorescents in it, and it was propped across the top of the tank while I was working, since you can't stick your hands in the tank with a full cover on! Since then, of course I'm more careful, and it hasn't happened again.


Natalie,
Wow, your story gives me the shivers. It's just the sort of thing I worry about when pruning my plants. But in all reality, you may not have been in any danger. We've all seen birds sitting on high voltage power lines without any bother whatsoever. They're fine provided they aren't connected to the ground where the electrons want to go. This goes for you, too. I take it you weren't barefoot standing on a concrete floor, or in contact with something else that was grounded?

I suspect fish are in much less danger than we are. The most they'll ever feel from a submerged light is probably a slight tingle. 110 Volts is only enough to kill if the current is actually passing through you to get to ground.

It's also possible your tank hadn't been electrified yet. It takes a couple seconds before the water can seep into the electrical connections and perhaps there was some oxidation on those connections forming a slight, very temporary insulation. I think I heard that fresh water is less conductive than salt water so maybe that helped, too.

Regardless, your story is a lesson for all of us. Thanks!
Jim


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Dustymac said:


> Natalie,
> Wow, your story gives me the shivers. It's just the sort of thing I worry about when pruning my plants. But in all reality, you may not have been in any danger. We've all seen birds sitting on high voltage power lines without any bother whatsoever. They're fine provided they aren't connected to the ground where the electrons want to go. This goes for you, too. I take it you weren't barefoot standing on a concrete floor, or in contact with something else that was grounded?


I was on carpet, in the upper level of a two-story house. The carpet was dry, too, so I'm sure I wasn't on anything very conductive. I can't remember now whether I remembered to unplug the light, or whether I just reached in to pull it out--which I know would be foolish, but which I might have done in my first instant of surprise.



Dustymac said:


> Regardless, your story is a lesson for all of us. Thanks!


When it happened, I definitely felt that it was a big warning for me to be more careful!


----------



## Tominizer (May 13, 2009)

Can I throw another thing into the mix regarding your electrical topic .................. overloading circuits. Should we be concerned about how much junk we are plugging into an outlet at one time ??  I think so............










I found one article noted below that talks to this issue.......... maybe there are more.

Outlet Over Load - How Stuff Works


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Tominizer said:


> Can I throw another thing into the mix regarding your electrical topic .................. overloading circuits. Should we be concerned about how much junk we are plugging into an outlet at one time ??  I think so............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your circuit should be protected by a circuit breaker. 
Typically a 20 amp c/b on a receptacle circuit in a residence.
To be safe it should also have Ground Fault capabilities.
Ground Fault protection can be attained by either a 
Ground Fault circuit breaker, a receptacle with that capability 
or a power strip with GFCI capability.
Ground Fault protection is required by local and 
National codes where dampness or water can be in the area 
(IE, kitchen and bathroom circuits, also outside circuits).
Charles


----------

